# Stahls� TV Offers �Screen Printed Transfers 101� Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ TV Offers ‘Screen Printed Transfers 101’ Video*

Screen Printed Transfers 101 is now available as a Stahls’ TV archived video. Josh Ellsworth, General Manager, CAD-CUT Direct, provides an introduction to the basics of screen printed transfers from inks, design, and sourcing to application and marketing. 

You’ll learn how to make the most of this quick, convenient way of creating screen printed apparel. The video reviews various ink formulations and includes step-by-step demonstrations of the application process using cold- and warm-peel and hot-split transfers on different garments. 

It also explores challenges like bleeding, opacity and printing on stretchy performance wear, as well as mixed media combinations with screen printed transfers. You’ll see how easy it is to use cut vinyl, foil, metallic, glitter and more to boost margins. 

The session also includes a crash course in the mathematics of screen printed transfers. You’ll learn about techniques for smart ordering, as well as online design tools, custom and semi-custom stock transfers. Plus, the video’s classroom format enables you to benefit from answers to questions posed by the industry professionals attending. To view, go to Screen Printed Transfers 101 | STAHLS' TV.

“Screen Printed Transfers 101” is one of many archived educational presentations available at Stahls’ TV.com. The only online educational destination specifically for custom garment decorators, Stahls’ TV.com features content produced, written, and presented by today’s leaders in apparel education. This ever-expanding resource provides the support and training apparel decorators need to start and grow a successful business. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

